# if you're in therapy...



## laura03125 (Jan 9, 2008)

how did you get the courage to go to the first session? mine's tomorrow. :afr


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can do it! It's a big step towards getting yourself better. I was really nervous and anxious before my first aswell but once I was there it got better. There's only one person and once they talk for a bit and try to get to know you it's more comfortable. 

You know it'll be fine, good luck!


----------



## irishgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

I was scared to death my first time too. At first I didn't say much, i was so freaked... but within 15 minutes it was great. He was actually an awesome dude, and i loved talking to him... Total opposite of what I would have thought.. I hope it goes great, hang in there.. And remember.. If it totally sucks or you hate the person.. you can always go.... Let us know how it went!!!! Yeah for you!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Back then I didn't actually suffer from SA. That only developed during therapy.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Therapist are usually kind, supportive and understanding. I'm sure you feel ease with the person you see tomorrow. I think for you, it's just a new experience. It will be ok, I hope.

Anyway good luck tomorrow Laura. I hope you are doing well.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

I was so scared, but it is so worth it! Your therapist will be kind and unjudgemental. This will be easy! Trust me! It is their job to make you feel comfortable.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

Yea it will be a lot easier than it seems, but the trouble is most SAs suffer from irrational beliefs & fears. For example, before I came to this site I didn't think women could have SA, and if they did I thought only huge women with coke bottle glasses would be affected. Actually seeing attractive women or anyone could have it allowed me to feel better about getting help and I am in therapy now.


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

laura03125 said:


> how did you get the courage to go to the first session?


For me, it was the fact that I wanted to be helped that made it possible. Just think about the fact that it will be the first step towards losing your SA.

Besides, therapists are used to dealing with people like us, so expect to meet someone who will actually understand you and your problem.

You can make it! And, you will feel great afterwards since you are finally attacking your problem.

- Thom


----------

